# Плегия стопы. Компрессионно-ишемическая невропатия седалищного нерва



## Lexlex (9 Апр 2017)

Добрый день! У меня достаточно запутанная ситуация и не имею четкого представления о тактике лечения. Т.к. мнения специалистов крайне разнятся. Диагноз:компрессионно-ишемическая невропатия седалищн.нерва, плегия стопы.По ситуации: после 4-х дневной комы отсутствовали к-л движения в стопе. Не на носки, не на пятки встать невозможно. В пальцах движений нет.срок.на сегодн.день =5.5 месяцев. Отсутствие чувствительности по наружной стороне голени, по всей стопе . на уровне бедра сзади появляется чувствительность и г-т поверхностная болезненность. По ЭНМГ отсутствие М -ответов с большеберц. и малоберц. нервов. По УЗИ нервов равномерное утолщ.пр.седал.нерва,есть выраженные периневральные рубц.изменения в подьягодичн.складке и утолщение пр.малоберц.нерва перед входом в фибулярный канал и его гл.и поверхностн.ветвей дистальнее канала ( сдавление в канале?) 
По МРТ (декабрь 2016) отек правого сед.нерва. мр- картина изменений мышц при поздней подострой фазе денервации. Инфильтратные изменения с наличием мелких жидкостных включений приводящих мышц бедра, длинной головки двуглавой мышцы бедра, полуперепоч. мышцы ( необх.дифференцировать м/д ишемический некротическими изменениями и микроабсцессами) отек большой ягодичной мышцы справа, ср.ягодичной и большой приводящей мышц слева, с инфильтрац.изменениями подкожной жировой клетчатки ягодичной области справа. 
По лечению: было лечение в стационаре декабрь 2016, октолепен и пентоксифиллин в капельницах, увч на место локализации отека( остался буквально с ноготь на кости ноги), электрофорез с прозерином. Также 2 курса иглотерапии с электростимуляцией+ прозерин/ никотин.к-та либо дискус композитум/ траумель. При электростимуляции нет сокращений мышц. Из препаратов: аксомон, мексидол, актовегин, октолипен, пентоксефиллин, нейромультивит. Результатов нет. Были консультации микрохирурга (конец декабря2016): резюмировал ждать до марта. Сейчас консультировались у нейрохирургов, опять советуют ждать 3 мес. Т.к. при простукивании есть прострелы с задней поверхности бедра в пятку, появляется чувствительность по задней поверхности бедра. Я опасаюсь дойти до точки невозврата. В стопе так и нет движений.Сейчас прохожу электростимуляцию спин.мозга.после перерыва опять начну прием межикаментов.Какую тактику лечения выбрать? Как избавиться от отечности нерва? Заранее благодарю за ответ!


----------



## La murr (9 Апр 2017)

@Lexlex, Elena, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------

